# how to see whether game will run on my pc ?



## mkmkmk (Sep 5, 2006)

hi
i have p4 and 
intel motherboard.........D845GVSR
.......ram.....................DDR 640

i have seen lot of games unable to play with this mboard......

tell me is there any website which can tell me whether game is suitable with my configuarition.....its important before i will download game.....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 5, 2006)

try this site. They sent some axtive x control plugin via web browser nd scans the system nd tell whether the specified game would run or not.
*www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srl


----------



## mkmkmk (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks arvind.....

is it safe......?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 5, 2006)

mkmkmk said:
			
		

> thanks arvind.....
> 
> is it safe......?



Of course, I use it too...


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 5, 2006)

double post

i have replied  here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35702


----------



## EagerBeaver (Sep 13, 2006)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> try this site. They sent some axtive x control plugin via web browser nd scans the system nd tell whether the specified game would run or not.
> *www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srl



Useful link for me also. ThankYou. Wiil try..................


----------



## --Neo-- (Sep 13, 2006)

the shortcut is 

*www.srtest.com

The short URL is easy to remember.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 13, 2006)

Actually any enthusiast will tell you better how well a game will run. Tell me your game and system and I will give you an approx idea


----------

